# Taxi driver made me see things in a new light!



## smurff

Hi, I can't get what a lovely taxi driver said to me off my mind and I wanted to share it. My darling daughter who is 4 has learning difficulties and speech delay and sensory issues and autistic features, currently awaiting testing for autism. 
I was in a taxi with my daughter last week when I started chatting to the driver, he was telling me about his 3 children who all have sensory issues and I was talking about my daughter's sensory issues. 
He said he didn't know why it is called a sensory disorder when actually it should be called a sensory super power!, They are so intune to all thier sense's and can hear sounds from far away, some can literally hear a pin drop, sometimes when my dd gets upset when we are out walking I look around and I don't understand why cause I can't see or hear anything, but she would have heard something and normally about a minute later a bus or a motor bike would go past and I know she heard that coming . It's exactly like the taxi driver said, it's a super power, it's the rest of us who don't have sensory issues that have the disorder as we aren't intune with all our sense's.
Anyway I just wanted to share because that chance meeting with the taxi driver has changed how I see her sensory issues, she doesn't have an issue anymore she has a super power :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Ha that's so cool, he's right. I just wish it didn't make Thomas leap several feet in the air and scream like a banshee :haha:


----------

